# Dubia Roaches



## squaddie (Aug 3, 2008)

Due to the short supply of the biggest black crickets, we are looking into getting some Dubia Roaches for our bigger T's to eat.

However, we are concerned that they might burrow under the substrate when we put when in, meaning obviously that the T can't eat it.

The reason I ask is we ordered some roaches but they were in a cricket tub full of soil and we couldnt actually see any of them unless we dug them out.


Thanks!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Should be fine, dubia's arnt generally a burrowing species, they usually sit behind stuff or in hides.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just a thought but it might work.
Roaches seek darkness so i reckon if they were provided with a hide in the enclosure (or just the T's hide) they would take advantage of that instead of burrowing?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I win. Mwahahahaha :devil::lol2:


----------



## pedro (Nov 3, 2008)

squaddie said:


> Due to the short supply of the biggest black crickets, we are looking into getting some Dubia Roaches for our bigger T's to eat.
> 
> However, we are concerned that they might burrow under the substrate when we put when in, meaning obviously that the T can't eat it.
> 
> ...


 


Don't worry about that they won't be in there long enough to burrow your beardie will be licking his lips for more long before he gets a chance to hide or start to burrow.:lol2:


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

They are likely to hide. If nowhere to go and the substrate is loose, they may burrow to hide. 

Any way they can be fed in a bowl to a T? (sorry my spider knowledge = nil, so I have no idea how they hunt/catch food).


----------

